
Mozilla Finalist for UK ISPA 'Internet Villain' Award 2019 - lambada
https://twitter.com/ISPAUK/status/1146725374455373824
======
rtempaccount1
I thought this was a joke initially, but it appears not.

It's quite something when the ISP association starts attacking an organization
that supports user privacy and security.

Let's hope that some of the "feedback" they receive over this changes their
minds...

------
tzs
I'm having trouble recognizing some of the villains on the image in the tweet.
I'm guessing it is Cat Woman, then Loki, then Cruella from 101 Dalmatians on
the first row.

I have no idea who the first one is on the second row, then I'm guessing Dr.
Doom, and finally the Joker.

------
bassman9000
I had to go to the account bio twice to confirm it was not a joke.

------
markus92
They won, over Trump and the infamous Article 13. While literally no one
nominated them (except the organization themselves). So strange.

I hope for them /b/ doesn't find out.

